# help on cycle before starting: test e/sust 250



## jay8538 (May 22, 2012)

*Stats: 24 years old;
training seriously since 2006; 
About 9-10% body fat/good genetics
200 lbs


This will be my second cycle. I'm wanting to run just Test-E for 12 weeks @250mg ew paired with Sustanon 250 for 12 weeks @250mg ew. So the cycle will look as follows:


1-12 testosterone enanthate 250mg
1-12 sustanon 250mg


14-17 nolvadex (40/40/20/20)


Anyone thoughts for best results? i.e maybe doing the sust for the first 4 weeks and then the the test e for 8 week following etc, 500mg/per week a good amount?
Thanks in advise for any help*


----------



## jessequattrone (May 22, 2012)

why not just sus all the way through?

no AI?
what was your first cycle?


----------



## Digitalash (May 22, 2012)

Why are you usin sust if you can get E? Pin the E twice a week and kickstart with the sust if you like IMO. It just doesn't make sense to me to pick two different testosterones for a cycle. Also you whats your AI/pct look like


----------



## the_predator (May 22, 2012)

Have to agree with Digitalash. Why not go test 500mg per week(2 per) and if you can get some orals, kick start with those. Or if you just love pinning, or absolutely want/have to have a kick start go with prop for kicker(if you can get it). Save the sust for another time if you can.


----------



## Merlin2299 (May 22, 2012)

Looks like Digital and The Predator hit it pretty dead on IMO - a staight Test E cycle should do well for you - Pinning Test E twice a week (250ea) should do well.  As far as a kickstart - always a good idea IMO but not really necessary for a second cycle.  

What is your goal?  Are you gearing for mass? strength? etc?    

Your PCT is the absolute minimum I would do - even on a Test only cycle.  Maybe I'm a little cautious due to my own learning experiences with PCT but never go light on PCT.  I've seen a lot of new users try and go huge on the gear then light on the PCT and that is big mistake.


----------



## jay8538 (May 22, 2012)

Goal is for lean mass mainly. I already have the sust unfortunately and was wondering how you guys suggest to best utilise it (i've got 2 x 10 mls sust, and 2 x 10mls test) in regards of which to take first since together isnt really as useful. What are your suggests for the PCT. Thanks for replies......


----------



## Digitalash (May 22, 2012)

Run the test E @ 500 a week for 10 weeks, you could possibly take advantage of the short esters in sust and run one vial of that pinning EOD and then switch to a vial of test E since the long esters will have taken effect by that point. It's kind of confusing and not really ideal but should work IMO. 

So split 2ml of sust up through the week for first 5 weeks, you really should pin EOD or 3x a week at least with sust. Then when that runs out switch directly to the test E for another 5 weeks


----------



## Merlin2299 (May 22, 2012)

Wow - Digital - had to read that one twice - was kinda confusing but yeah - should work.

As for your PCT question - Nolvadex works well and your 40 40 20 20 dosages are fine.  If you wan't to play it on the safe side - you could add some HCG at beginning to kick Test in gear and you could also look into Clomid as well but don't think you would need all three or anything for a simple low dose test cycle.


----------



## jay8538 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks digitalash... so it should look sorta something like this:

1-5 sustanon 250mg 250mg x2 per week
5-10 test enanthate 250mg x2 per week

?????


----------



## jay8538 (May 22, 2012)

ok thanks for that merlin2299


----------



## Digitalash (May 22, 2012)

jay8538 said:


> Thanks digitalash... so it should look sorta something like this:
> 
> 1-5 sustanon 250mg 250mg x2 per week
> 5-10 test enanthate 250mg x2 per week
> ...




You really should split your dose more with sust like I said. I'd divide it 3x a week or EOD.

Since you have so much test you can also step your dose up to 750mg of test E around week 6 IMO.


----------



## jay8538 (May 22, 2012)

ok so sust 3x a week... but the ust for the first 5 weeks then the test e for the next 5 is what you meant?????

sorry because this bit just confused me a bit "you could possibly take advantage of the short esters in sust and run one vial of that pinning EOD and then switch to a vial of test E since the long esters will have taken effect by that point"

thanks ditalash


----------



## Digitalash (May 22, 2012)

Yes sust contains short esters, so it will kick in quicker but also needs to be pinned more often than test E to maintain stable blood levels. I've seen people kickstart with sust and transition into a long ester before, it shouldn't be an issue. Run one vial pinning 500mg divided into three pins through the week, at week 5 you'll run out and switch to test E pinned 2x a week. Like I said you can up your dose around week 6 as myostatin levels will start to go up by week 8 and the added dose should keep gains moving


----------



## jay8538 (May 22, 2012)

thanks heaps!


----------



## jay8538 (May 23, 2012)

one more question. should pct for this start 2 or 3 weeks after last pin? thanks


----------

